# can you identify these?



## skindel (Aug 31, 2013)

if i can load pics the first bike is head badged-- g h westing indianapolis ind and called the westing arrow and i found out they sold harley and indian and other motorcyle in the teens as well as bicycles when i got it it had model a laced into s-2 wheel and an iver johnson front hub laced into s-2 wheel thats all i know so far but aside from a lack of paint its in great shape with no dents in fenders---its one of my keepers and not for sale

the 2nd bike is more of a mystery--its has a corbin duplex automatic hub but appears to have the larger left side motor drive sprocket on the right side-- it has no head badge and only markings appear to be simmons laclede on the seat but it also appears to be painted like an indian this bike is very ridable with the wood wheels as is 


the 3rd bike is mg96502 military bike check out the olive drap tires i did not paint just happened to find them and like them but i do have us chains for the bike

the tank pic has a crane type bird in flight on both sides not a goose but some type of crane i think--any ideals got that tank at anarbor 2 years backwell will try and load pics


----------



## sam (Sep 1, 2013)

The first two look to me to be the same as teens Sears Masters--


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 1, 2013)

*id*

private message sent ..thanks tom


----------



## npence (Sep 1, 2013)

The tanks Is for a colson flyer. I have new tank decals for that tank.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 1, 2013)

The darker frame is very likely a DAVIS-Built ... but not a Dayton.  The frame does have a Dayton feature .... Two-Tab Adjusters ... 
but this feature is very common on 1918 Davis bicycles.

..........  patric cafaro


----------



## skindel (Sep 1, 2013)

*two tab*

nice catch on the two tabs- i completely missed it


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you .. skindel ... those look like Davis one-inch dropside fenders, also .   How 'bout a clear pic of the bottom of the hanger ... 
so we can see how the serial numbers are placed ?!

..... patric cafaro


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 1, 2013)

*2nd bike*

looks to be Davis too.with a very rare corbin duplex hub.the hub alone is worth $300+ all those bikes are keepers.


----------



## skindel (Sep 1, 2013)

*more pics*

got the westing arrow back together and some hanger pics for ya if i can remember how to load them


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 2, 2013)

they are both Davis.great score!! they are both keepers. the 2nd bike was 1916?. the first one we'll have to wait for patric to chime in on that one.i would say around the same period.


----------



## skindel (Sep 2, 2013)

*better lighting*

yes the one is a 6 and a 7 to the side but the other appears to be a D with no letter to the side but the first number in the string appears to be a 0 on its side but when taking the bikes outside for better light i notice when cleaning that under the paint appeared to be a copper or brass like coating? was this done in the teens to protect the metal or was it because the bracket had so many places to weld to that that area got coated? and does that explane the green tarnish if it was copper coating? thanks for the imput everyone will load a few better pics outside in the light one other notable difference in frames is under seat one has a bigger ring around seat tube where top bar attaches hope it shows in pics ---- did you see the corbin duplex on ebay ? was up to 1400$ when i last looked but it was the left and right drive for indian motorcycle


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2013)

NICE RIDES ... sorry .. but I am at the limit of my ability to be helpful.  Is that run of five pics you recently posted 
(you said you got something back together) ... is that run of pics from the same bicycle ??

It is very important to keep a bicycle's run of pics separate from another bicycle with it's own run of pics.

Thanks ... this helps keep cornfuzion at bay .. otherwise I get the 12 Gauge out and really want to shoot myself in the face.

Of course you know I mean this in a good way.

...............  patric


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 2, 2013)

*here ya go patric*

i will help the guy out.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 2, 2013)

*here's the other bike.*

this is the one with the corbin.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2013)

THANK YOU .. Brother DAVE !!!


----------



## skindel (Sep 2, 2013)

*confusion*

thanks dave -- i was going for a side by side run of bracket then seat tub then rear--i would realy love to know what badge goes on the red bike with the corbin hub but i understand i may never know for sure


----------

